# Cap costs at your hunt?



## The Fuzzy Furry (24 December 2015)

I go dragging, when i have a fuzzy to take.
Std cap fee is £55 for an adult, with various discounts for age groups or visitors.
Obviously subscribers pay wire money  (£10). I am not in a position to subscribe,  due to not being able to keep fuzzy fit enough etc.

Have gone autumn hunting with local hunt too, that costs £25.00 to attend.
Would love to go out occasionally with them but cap fee is £80, so couldn't go too often if i wanted to. Subscription is well into 4 figures. 

Just interested in regional differences, so what is the cap where you attend?

Oh, not grumping, just finding a huge difference locally


----------



## Sealine (24 December 2015)

£70 or £100 dependent upon location of meet. Compared to the cost of competing I think it's good value for money. It costs £18 to do a dressage test that lasts 5 mins at my local equestrian centre and me and horse would much rather go hunting for a few hours. 

I don't have the time or funds to go every week but go as often as I can. I probably manage about 8-10 times in full season plus autumn hunting.


----------



## utter-nutter (24 December 2015)

drag hunting with my local pack is 60 full 'hunting' and 25 for exercising, for actual hunting its 100!! a meet in there 'best' country and 20 for cubbing, i do think we have been losing numbers this season! we're in the south east region,


----------



## meesha (24 December 2015)

Ours is really reasonable, £20 early morning autumn trailing and £40 main season but if you buy 4 tickets main season reduces cost to £30.  To subscribe Saturday's only is under £400. WSVH Based around quantocks (Somerset)


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (25 December 2015)

meesha, sounds like it might be worth paying you a visit then, I love exploring different country


----------



## lauraandjack (28 December 2015)

£60 Saturdays/£50 Tuesdays, cheaper for u25's and kids, various packages are also available for those that might do a few days a season but not subscribe.  Autumn Hunting £10.  Welsh Borders.


----------



## Goldenstar (28 December 2015)

I think it's £20 per day before the opening meet and £80 after .


----------



## TGM (28 December 2015)

Coakham Bloodhounds are £45 adult cap for normal meets (£25 for under 21s), £15 for autumn hunting.


----------



## ester (28 December 2015)

£60 or £40 depending on meet, I have been offered a deal for 10 but they just don't come close enough that many times (I have no transport and am on the edge of the country) as too much shooting until Feb. Cubbings only a fiver I think, not a lot anyway! At home in Somerset my local was £80 over not very nice land, had transport then so boxed to much nicer hunting and a cheaper cap with the wsvh , was also offered student rate at the time . I don't mind paying £60 bit think I would struggle to justify £80- it would have to be nice weather at least, especially as I don't always manage full days either due to fitness or distance to hack home before dark.


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (28 December 2015)

£55 for adults East Anglia


----------



## Kat (29 December 2015)

£45 for bloodhounds in Derbyshire no subs just a cap. Less before opening meet


----------



## Commanche1 (29 December 2015)

Anyone know how much the South Shropshire is for a day?


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (29 December 2015)

Cheers guys, really interesting


----------



## Archiepoo (30 December 2015)

in south wales we have a several fox hound packs and a bloodhound pack and i think the cap is around £20 for a visitor for a full day with them all -so maybe you should all come to wales! we had brian may from queen visit the bloodhounds a couple of weeks ago (he didnt hunt he was investigating "hunting the clean boot" hes a known anti but was very sweet apparantly )


----------



## leflynn (31 December 2015)

I paid £30 cap for a Wednesday as visitor (only ever been out on a wed so not sure about weekends) and it was £20 for under 21's, normal meet and I think autumn is £10-20, Northumberland


----------



## arlosmum (1 January 2016)

£20 adults £10 children with Yorkshire Farmers Bloodhounds been out today they're fab!


----------



## poppingjay (2 January 2016)

arlosmum said:



			£20 adults £10 children with Yorkshire Farmers Bloodhounds been out today they're fab!
		
Click to expand...

Me too, fab day out and what lovely people, really is something for everyone. Can't wait till next time


----------



## FemelleReynard (4 January 2016)

£50 Weds, £100 Saturday, £35 cubbing - that's with under 30s discount, Leicestershire.


----------



## LibbyL (9 January 2016)

Foxhounds - after opening meet
Adult £35
17-21 £25
Children £15
Pony Club member £10
Lead rein rider Free
Leader (on horseback) £10 
Highest subscription £535


Bloodhounds
Adult £45
Pony club member £15 (from memory)

Pretty good value I think, especially because I'm a pony club member and I probably eat the amount I pay from the delicious snack they provide!


----------



## georgie0 (9 January 2016)

£85 Lincolnshire day,
£100 Leics low day
£170 Leics high day.


Local bloodhound park are £35.


----------



## Vodkagirly (13 January 2016)

I wish I lived in the same area as some of you. Closest pack is £85, the next is £70, unfortunately this is just too much for me now. Last year one pack was £50 and I could treat myself to a few days.


----------



## Countryman (13 January 2016)

Diverging from the topic slightly, but it would be interesting to know whether cap costs have always been so high (in relation to how much people are earning), and why. Perhaps in the 70's and 80's more of the very wealthy hunted, and their large donations heavily subsidised everyone else's cap costs/subscriptions?


----------



## Vodkagirly (21 January 2016)

leflynn said:



			I paid £30 cap for a Wednesday as visitor (only ever been out on a wed so not sure about weekends) and it was £20 for under 21's, normal meet and I think autumn is £10-20, Northumberland
		
Click to expand...

Leflynn, which pack was that? I could do £30


----------



## leflynn (21 January 2016)

Vodkagirly said:



			Leflynn, which pack was that? I could do £30
		
Click to expand...

The Haydon, very friendly bunch   I don't think the Braes are much more from memory (not sure where you are)


----------



## electric_circus (21 January 2016)

I just go out as a visitor as my boy is a veteran and I am much more careful about when/where I go for his sake.  Consequently I don't go out frequently enough to justify a subscription... foxhounds are £80 for a Wednesday and £120 for a Saturday, but you can only go so many times before they expect you to subscribe or buy 6 tickets which I have no guarantee of using!  So I have instead recently been going out with the local bloodhounds for £50 a pop, as they have no such compunction about visitors coming out semi-regularly and, though I earn a good salary, it doesn't feel quite as painful to say 'goodnight' at the halfway mark.


----------



## JoshuaR97 (25 January 2016)

Cranwell blood hounds is 15 for training meets.. Then opening meet onwards is 30 for adults and 15 for u16


----------

